# Timelines for Partners Visa



## akmacca (Sep 1, 2009)

Does anyone out there have any iddea how long it takes to get either a Partners Visa (subclass 309) or a Prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300) to be approved. 

I realise it would depend on where you apply, i am just after some timelines. I am currently in Canada.

Cheers


----------



## jenifermarie (Dec 7, 2009)

akmacca said:


> Does anyone out there have any iddea how long it takes to get either a Partners Visa (subclass 309) or a Prospective Marriage Visa (subclass 300) to be approved.
> 
> I realise it would depend on where you apply, i am just after some timelines. I am currently in Canada.
> 
> Cheers


Hi Akmacca,

My partner is currently awaiting his partner visa - here is his timeline

*Date of application:* 27th November 2009 (lodged in person at high commission in Ottawa)

*Nationality:* Canadian

*Visa type:* Partner (de facto) Visa Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)

*Offshore/onshore:* Offshore

*Medicals submitted* (yes/no): Requested 5th February 2010 - (to be) completed 10th February 2010

*Police check submitted* (yes/no): Yes (AFP check sent 06/01/10)

*Date CO assigned:* 7th December 2009

*Date visa granted:* Still awaiting

We didn't hear anything from our CO until 5th February when we called to voice concern that we hadn't heard anything. Our CO claimed we were subject to a 2 month waiting period after we lodged the application because it was a de facto application (we think she just overlooked it and was covering her back as no-one has ever heard of this before). After our phone call she reviewed our file and got back to us the same day to request the medical.

I know of another person on a different forum who applied for the same visa in Canada (although he was married for a couple of years and his wife was already waiting for him in Aus), he applied mid Nov 09 (frontloaded w/medical and police checks), got request for additional evidence just before Christmas and was granted his visa mid January.

From most timelines I have seen and people I have spoken with, two months seems to be about the norm for an offshore Canadian application , I think my partner has just been unlucky and his application got bottom of the pile treatment! We're hoping his medical goes well tomorrow and to have the visa by the end of February. I will keep you updated.


----------



## akmacca (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi there, thanks for the information. The Australian immigration website states that the benchmark wait for awarding these visa's is 5 months so your information around an approximate 2 month wait is so much better. 

I think we will include all of the checks (medical, police, ect.)with our applicatiuon to speed up the process.


Once again thanks for the help


----------



## jenifermarie (Dec 7, 2009)

akmacca said:


> Hi there, thanks for the information. The Australian immigration website states that the benchmark wait for awarding these visa's is 5 months so your information around an approximate 2 month wait is so much better.
> 
> I think we will include all of the checks (medical, police, ect.)with our applicatiuon to speed up the process.
> 
> ...


When we received our email with the case officer's name and contact details, it stated that current processing time in Canada is 3-4 months. If we did it again, I think we would frontload the application to save time (and the stress), the stress is a real killer, especially if you're on a tight timeline (I have to leave Canada by mid April).


----------



## kaylalivesanadventure (May 3, 2013)

*6+ Months for Subclass 309 Offshore Washington DC*

Hello,

I applied for the subclass 309 visa offshore at the Washington DC office. I did not hear a single word from my case officer along the way until I woke up one morning and it had been approved! Here is my timeline:

Date of application: 9th of October, 2012 (received acknowledgement letter 23rd of October 2012)

Nationality: American

Visa type: Partner (de facto) Visa Temporary and Permanent (Subclasses 309 and 100)

Offshore/onshore: Offshore

Medicals submitted (yes/no): Not requested but submitted them November 14th

Police check submitted (yes/no): Yes, around November 20th.

Date CO assigned: 23rd October 2012

Date visa granted: 29th of April 2013

Good luck!!


----------

